# Akron, OH Animal Control~Adult Female Bk/Tan



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

http://photocache.petfinder.com/fotos/OH423/OH423.19198589-1-x.jpg


Adopting a friend~ Dogs (and puppies) are $ 90.00 : $ 76.00 for the adoption / $ 14.00 for the licenses Cats (and Kittens) are $60.00 : $60.00 for the adoption All age appropriate animals are receiving a one year Rabies Vaccination. All adoptable animals are being treated with Fenbendazole for most common intestinal parasites. All adoptable animals are given Nitenpyram for fleas. All dogs recieve intranasal Bordetella. All adoptable dogs are being vaccinated for the following: ●Distemper ●Adeno Virus ●Leptospirosis ●Parvo ● Parainfluenz All adoptable cats are being vaccinated for the following: ●Feline Rhinotracheitis ●Calici ●Panleukopenia ●Chlamydia Viruses All dogs and cats will be spayed or neutered before leaving the facility. This is included in the adoption fee. All dogs over 6 months of age will be tested for heartworm before they are adopted. All cats will be tested for FIV and Feline Leukemia before they are adopted. Our Hours: Office staffed from 7:30AM to 4:00PM / Monday through Friday (closed Saturday, Sunday, and holidays) The Animal Control Facility is staffed from 10:00AM to 5:00PM on Monday/Tuesday/Thursday/Friday and 10:00AM to 7:00PM on Wednesday and 10:00AM to 3:00PM on Saturday. Closed on Sundays and holidays. If you have any questions regarding this animal or any other animal at our facility please call us @ (330)643-2845. 

04-038(4/8/11)'s Contact Info
Summit County Animal Control Department, Akron, OH 
•330-643-2845
•Email Summit County Animal Control Department
•See more pets from Summit County Animal Control Department 
•For more information, visit Summit County Animal Control Department's Web site.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

BUMP :help:


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Boy do we need help in OH or what?


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

jeankbbmmmaan said:


> boy do we need help in oh or what?


jean, big time !!!!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Akron, OH | 04-038(4/8/11)


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

There is an awful amout of GSD's in Ohio


----------

